# what are some good trails in georgia????



## smithfamilyfarms (Jun 3, 2008)

i turned 16 a couple of monthes ago and i have been saving my money and i finaly got me a wrangler. i just got a 94 wrangler w/ a 3" rough country suspension lift and a 3" body lift and 35" procomps. what are some good trails   for lighter muddin? 
               thanks alot.


----------



## smithfamilyfarms (Jun 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Matt (Jun 3, 2008)

LUCAS ROAD IN PAULDING COUNTY HAS SOME DECENT TRAIL RIDIN, BUT IF YA HAPPEN TO STRAY FROM THE MAIN ROAD, YOU DIDN'T HEAR ABOUT IT FROM ME


----------



## Matt (Jun 3, 2008)

NICE JEEP BY THE WAY


----------



## smithfamilyfarms (Jun 3, 2008)

Matt said:


> NICE JEEP BY THE WAY



thnks man


----------



## dr hook (Jun 3, 2008)

you may want to try:
www.jeepforum.com
www.itsajeep.org (tell em hook sent ya!)
www.southernjeeps.org

they're all good sites to join.


----------



## richard11 (Jun 3, 2008)

Im a member over here http://www.gatrailriders.com/
Good group of guys. Check it out.


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Jun 3, 2008)

Lucas Rd Is A Cool Place But Here Recently The Police Have Been Hanging Around And Handing Tickets Out. Have Fun And Sling Some Mud.


----------



## mightymikehedman (Jun 4, 2008)

Windrock Mountain near Knoxville Tn has 72000 cares of private land is where we play...it's little bit far for most but well worth the $$$!

http://www.windrockatv2.com/phpBB/index.php


----------



## cj5 buggy (Jun 4, 2008)

morris mountain, al windrock,tn  tellico, nc  gulches,  sc  and river rock in milledgeville, ga... thier is usually groups going around to these parks through out the year. If your getting a bug just post up and you never know.

matter of fact... you doing any thing 4th of July?




http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=201645


----------



## smartin (Jun 4, 2008)

Did you buy that jeep off craigs list. It looks just like the one I looked at.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 4, 2008)

stay at home save your money. At 16 your either gonna get in trouble with the law,wreck or break something. Been there done that I tore up my share of vehicles. If this jeep is just a toy to you go for it but if its your main way of transportation take care of it.


----------



## smithfamilyfarms (Jun 5, 2008)

smartin said:


> Did you buy that jeep off craigs list. It looks just like the one I looked at.


yea i bought it off craigslist a couple days ago. i have already stripped the interior and i am rhino lining the whole interior. doing it your self is  pretty hard to do and time comsuming. i just got a high lift jack mounted on front bumper.


----------



## smithfamilyfarms (Jun 5, 2008)

Bell_Man said:


> stay at home save your money. At 16 your either gonna get in trouble with the law,wreck or break something. Been there done that I tore up my share of vehicles. If this jeep is just a toy to you go for it but if its your main way of transportation take care of it.



this is my main source of transportation but i amg to  not goin to take it on serius offroading just light stuff.


----------



## smithfamilyfarms (Jun 5, 2008)

are there any places near marietta? cobb county?


----------



## cj5 buggy (Jun 6, 2008)

i think the only legal place close to you would be beasly knob. do a Google and it'll come up. never been their, so i can't really tell you to much about it. 

just remember if it isn't legal don't do it. most of the places that used to be open and cool to ride have vanished, because of the 10% idiots out their in the world that can't pay attention to the rules.


----------

